# R.I.P My little handtame Tokay gecko... (L)



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Couldn't save my little hand-tame Tokay from fits. Rest in peace, you don't have to suffer any more. Glad that I has fantastic half year with you. Won't forget you.

eace:


----------

